# maxant model 1400



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Ben, I started with the 1400 10/20 and am happy with it. I like the simple controls. I extracted 400 pounds last week and have another 400 pounds to extract tomorrow.
A few tips I learned this year: 
Run it slow for 5 minutes, then on full speed for 6 minutes, then switch it off until your next frames are ready. This is supposed to extend the life of the motor according to Maxant. 
If you have frames that are unevenly filled place the heavy end down, then it is less likely to tip over as it balances.
It seems to prefer wooden frames to plastic ones - I wonder if that is true for all extractors?
Scrape the top bars before you load the frames and they fit better in the pockets as the burr comb on the top of the frame makes them stand off.
This year my frames are fuller, the load in the extractor balances quicker with a full load.
I have the extractor resting on a plywood base with three castors and it works very well.


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

I love my 1400P.
There's a little bit of shimmy at start up, but as I increase the speed it balances out and hums along happily.

Here are some photos:

http://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/pnjdomeier/Nowthen Honey/ExtractingFallof2009-1.jpg
http://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/pnjdomeier/Nowthen Honey/ExtractingFallof2009-4.jpg
http://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/pnjdomeier/Nowthen Honey/ExtractingFallof2009-6.jpg


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

thanks everyone i think this is the one for me ! is there regular maintanance i should do other than the grease on the bottom (food grease) that is the other thing what is considered "food" grease? shortening??

Ben


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Well that is what I was wondering. I would like to see a picture posted showing where, and an indication of how (and how often) it should be greased and what with. After the washing I felt under the center of the frame holder at the top of the cone and felt something like a gasket or rubber thingy there and was wondering if there was anything beyond rinsing I should do. 
I cannot think that there would be much other maintenance possible - even if you were compulsive - as the components are so straightforward. Electric motors are reliable, and the belt drive is straightforward. 
I hope Jake sees and lets us know.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is what you need for food grade grease.....not to be confused with Crisco and so forth.
https://www.haynesmfg.com/cgi-bin/c...mplates/Plain/SearchResult.html&category=1002
Every other season I would give it a shot in the bearing cup in the bottom of the extractor. There is a grease fitting there for this.
The sealed bearing at the time can have the same done to it. Just a little bit. 
You can get a grease gun and go this route if you prefer vs. squeeze tube.
https://www.haynesmfg.com/cgi-bin/c...mplates/Plain/SearchResult.html&category=1002


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks that was very helpful ! 

Ben


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

NowThen said:


> I love my 1400P.
> There's a little bit of shimmy at start up, but as I increase the speed it balances out and hums along happily.
> 
> Here are some photos:


Such a proud daddy!


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Jake. Thanks, after I am done with extracting tomorrow I am going to look for that fitting. Is it... dare I say it..... a nipple..? And is it in an obvious place?


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Its a zerk fitting (nipple) k:, if you stick your hand under the basket, you will feel it sticking out!


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

Getting the grease into the fitting can be a bit challenging. Here's a photo that I took when I bought my used 1400P. The zerk fitting is angled upward on mine. I ended up adding an angled extension on my grease gun hose so that I'd have something solid to hold on to while I blindly wormed it under the cage, found the fitting, and got some grease into the cup. Like Jake says, it doesn't have to be done every time you extract. That makes the gymnastics bearable.

http://s404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/pnjdomeier/Nowthen Honey/


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Phil, thanks. I am taking a lunch break mid-run. I reached over this morning and found it.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

well i guess i won't be getting a maxant 1400 Beemaid said they have none left and maxant won't have any until after extraction season.

oh well that's my luck, i may have to wait or crush and strain all my honey this year, i really don't want to do that to all the frames.

Ben


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Ben Little said:


> i may have to wait or crush and strain all my honey this year, i really don't want to do that to all the frames. Ben


Uncap them, put them in attic (or other warm spot to drain).........don't waste that drawn comb!


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Ben, we will have them in stock, within the next 2 WEEKs!


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

MAXANT said:


> Ben, we will have them in stock, within the next 2 WEEKs!


That's great news !! thanks. i guess Beemaid is telling people the wrong thing and is going to miss out on sales by doing so ! i found one this evening by phone @ countryfields for 1729 +tx & shipping. a tad pricey for me so i might wait.

Ben


----------

